# Prufrock - The IQ grader - barista quiz (and answers)



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Prufrock blog, recently they put up a multiple choice quiz/test of 25 questions, designed to test a baristas knowledge of how to work towards getting consistent good quality espresso. Some of it is a bit beyond those without refractometers etc, but it seems to be a really useful resource for anyone interested in improving their espresso skills and knowledge. Many of the typical questions from new home baristas seem to be convered (shots too sour, bitter, shot times etc), so it'd probably be a good first stop for many on here.

Question post:

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/the-iq-grader-barista-training-london/

Questions and answers post:

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/iqa-barista-training-london-courses/

Hope it's useful, it'd also be good to hear from some of the more experienced guys on here to hear their opinions on the quiz/advice.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for that - bookmarked!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Great post thanks, I enjoyed the Q&A it and learnt a bit too!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love quizzes and came across this thread when I did a search for a coffee quiz.

I'm working on one myself, it should be ready for the next/May Day Bank Holiday


----------

